# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Site om je BMI uit te rekenen

## Felice

Hierbij geef ik een site door waar je zelf je body mass index kunt uitrekenen. Alleen je gewicht, lengte, geslacht invullen en de uitslag rolt er binnen de minuut uit.
http://www.bodycontour.nl/

----------


## lenaa

heey
dit kan ook op www.voedingscentrum.nl

----------


## leonarda

bedankt lenaa, direct gevonden zonder enige aanbiedingen!

Maar veel te commercieel!

----------


## stresskip33

bmi wat houd dat in en kunnen jullie me vertellen hoe ik snel afval ik weet me geen raad meer op moment.

groetjes sonja

----------


## Agnes574

Body Mass Index

----------

